# Oh what a nice Proboscis you have..



## Shasta Bees (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Per Michael Palmer's YOUTUBE you NEED to be stung. Nice photos, got stung; life is good.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Or as Leroy Jethro would say,
"Nice, Probie"


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice photos. I can actually see the small follicles on the eye in the second picture.

Thanks for sharing them.


----------

